# gravel vac



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

do I have to vacuum out my gravel as long as I keep my nitrates low ? with having just one rhom in the tank and keeping up with my normal 30% water change every week my nitrates never get above 10ppm well sometimes but rarely


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i would still do it anyway, it would get out any of that

poo poo and keep the water in that much better

condtion


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes do it anyway


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

ya, id do it anyways.
I always clean my gravel with the vacuum when im doing a water change.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

vacumming the gravel sound be done as much as you change water


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> vacumming the gravel sound be done as much as you change water
> [snapback]1193329[/snapback]​


Yep, since your changing the water why not vacuum the gravel too!! This way you won't have to worry about any "crap" building up in your gravel at all.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

As I think some of us do...I use my gravel vac to do water changes and vac all in the same motion...So why wouldn't you vac???

Just vac it.


----------

